# Fender Releases Classic 70's P Bass!



## thedarkoceans (Sep 26, 2011)

so guys,here's the copy n paste.

Fender has released the Classic Series 70s Precision Bass, paying homage to the P-bass of yesteryear. Made in Japan, the basses include era-specific features like the bass-side thumbrest, the 70s-style large headstock logo and a bound neck with block inlays. 





The bass has an alder body with a C-shaped maple neck and fretboard, which has a 9.5&#8243; radius and 20 vintage-styled frets. Knurled control knobs, 70s style Fender-stamped open tuners and a vintage four-saddle bridge round out the basss hardware.
The Fender Classic Series 70s Precision Bass is available now with an MSRP of $1,099. For more info, visit Fenders website.
*Fender Classic 70s Precision Bass:*



Body: Alder
Neck: Maple, C-Shape
Fretboard: Maple
Frets: 20, Vintage-Styled
Controls: Volume, Tone
Hardware: Chrome
Bridge: Vintage Style 4-Saddle Bridge
Tuners: Vintage 70s Fender® Stamped Open Gear Tuning Machines
Other: Bound Neck with Block Inlays, Thumb Rest, 70s Style Fender Logo
 tod.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll end up getting a mexi P-bass because of cost issues I'm sure, but  nonetheless.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 26, 2011)

Totally flacid right now.

I will never understand why everyone gets so moist over fender basses. I can understand nostalgia maybe, or maybe just the fact that these were THE basses for a long time. I dunno. Looks pretty, at least, just not something I'd get.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Totally flacid right now.
> 
> I will never understand why everyone gets so moist over fender basses. I can understand nostalgia maybe, or maybe just the fact that these were THE basses for a long time. I dunno. Looks pretty, at least, just not something I'd get.



I kinda understand both sides. Being into classic rock, old jazz and in general the vintage stuff, I find that you play to the strengths of the instrument in a lot of ways. A P-Bass has a very unique sound and feel and in its classic configuration is good for many genres. 

That's not to say you couldn't use a MusicMan Stingray to play jazz or a P-Bass to play metal or an Ibanez SDGR to play classic rock. Some dudes just prefer the feel of certain types of instruments regardless of the type of music they play. For my money, nothing sounds quite as bold as a Fender P-Bass. That being said, I still think bass tone peaked with Roger Waters  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, it's a P.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 26, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'll end up getting a mexi P-bass because of cost issues I'm sure, but  nonetheless.



MSRP of $1100, it almost certainly IS Mexican, and will most likely sell for $800, based on the street prices of other Fenders with the same MSRP.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 26, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Totally flacid right now.
> 
> I will never understand why everyone gets so moist over fender basses. I can understand nostalgia maybe, or maybe just the fact that these were THE basses for a long time. I dunno. Looks pretty, at least, just not something I'd get.


I don't really have much of a nostalgia with them, I've just loved all the P-basses I've played (sound and feel) and the tones I associate with them are something I crave/strive for.



yingmin said:


> MSRP of $1100, it almost certainly IS Mexican, and will most likely sell for $800, based on the street prices of other Fenders with the same MSRP.


I did not notice the price, but I'll still probably end up getting a used, older mexi P-bass since I've seen them around $350  and that's more my price range at the moment.


----------



## Yaris (Sep 27, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> *Made in Japan*, the basses include era-specific features . . .



Why would it be Mexican?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 27, 2011)

Yaris won!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 28, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Totally flacid right now.
> 
> I will never understand why everyone gets so moist over fender basses. I can understand nostalgia maybe, or maybe just the fact that these were THE basses for a long time. I dunno. Looks pretty, at least, just not something I'd get.



I like them because they play amazingly, sound great, and look classy.
I fucking hate how most basses on the market look, especially Ibanez and such


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 28, 2011)

If I could get one in black, that'd mean that I might be able to stop hauling around my 1978 P to gigs and just save it for recording (which sounds great, but weighs a metric ton)


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 28, 2011)

That is nice, always loved Fender basses with maple boards.


----------



## knuckle_head (Sep 28, 2011)

P with blocks?


I love Ps . . . I really do. Just no fan of the inlays.


----------

